# K-Line Speeders



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

K-Line came out with a set of G-scale speeders back in 2002.

The ones I found this far are:
K-92001 Pennsyvania, PRR 5150 (Yellow & Black) 
K-92002 Sothern Pacific, SP MW 182 (Orange & Silver)
K-92003 Santa Fe, SF 2150 (Silver)
K-92004 Union Pacific, UP 4848 (Yellow & Silver))
K-92005 ???
K-92006 New York Central, NYC 100366 (Green)
K-92007 Milwaukee Road 9091 (Orange & Yellow)
K-92008 Western Pacific 4077 (Orange)
K-92009 Long Island, LIRR 11199 (Purple & Orange)

Does anyone know if there was one with the product number 92005?
And if the last one was product 92009 or were there 92010 and subsequent ones?

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some old K-line catalogs. http://www.legacykline.com/apps/kl/catalog.html?useraction=catalogs
Doesn't answer your question but still interesting. Look at 2003 and 2004. I bought two of the K-line speeders when they first came out for $29.95 each. I have one running to this day that has an Airwire convtr and a H.O. decoder. The second speeder was converted to a trailer to hide a small battery. I have always thought that K-line just used their O-scale speeder and put new wheel sets on them for G. There are some photos in those old catalogs showing both. Look the same to me.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Paul,

I actually bought the 2003 and 2004 K-Line catalogs to scan the "G-scale" sections and add them to the GBDB database.
Interesting comment that these could be are O-scale units with G-scale wheel sets. I know there are some European manufacturers who offer the same unit for either 45mm or 32mm gauge track so that K-Line did the same is quite possible.

When you have a minute could you measure lerngth, width and height of your K-Line unit and I will see if I can get the dimensions of an O-scale one to compare.
USA Trains lists their speeders as 1:29 scale but that may be a fictitious number.

Knut


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You do know Bachmann is making them again, they added a strobe to the roof.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Treeman said:


> You do know Bachmann is making them again, they added a strobe to the roof.


Yes Mike, I do -

I don't have any of these speeders but I'm interested how or even if the ones from the different manufacturers relate.

K-Line only made them for a few years starting in 2002.
Paul thinks K-Line may have used their O-gauge speeders and just adjusted the wheel sets for 45mm track - certainly possible.

USA Trains introduced their speeders in 2008 and as far as I can tell (you would know better) at least some road names are still available.

Bachmann came out with their four versions at the end of last year.
Theirs include the yellow "strobe" light on the roof.

So was the K-Line tooling (or derivatives thereof) used to make the USA Trains speeders?
and/or the Bachmann speeders
Or is the USA Trains and/or Bachmann tooling new?

Anyone know for sure.

I suppose if one had all three versions side-by-side one could take an educated guess.

Knut


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine is a USA R22653 Southern Pacific.

It is silver with white/black "tiger stripes."

I added a plug on the back to share power with a small trailing flat car with pick-ups to get it over frogs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

K-Line first, then USAT started selling them, identical, and now Bachmann has announced that they will sell them, and from the pictures identical.

No one else is selling them now, and of course Kader has the molds, definitely since at least the USAT offering.

1:32 pretty much.

Greg


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

It appears Bachmann made a slight mold change to accomodate the strobe and it's wiring. Can't see for sure, but it looks like there might be a small difference in the headlight bulb / lense. Other than that doesn't look like any cosmetic differences.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> K-Line first, then USAT started selling them, identical, and now Bachmann has announced that they will sell them, and from the pictures identical.
> 
> No one else is selling them now, and of course Kader has the molds, definitely since at least the USAT offering.
> 
> ...


USA Trains still shows ten different versions on their website
http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainsspeeder.html

I wonder if they still have stock or if the website was never updated.

And the Bachmann speeder has been shipped, at least the MoW version.

Attached is a picture of each of the actual models - K-Line, USAT, Bachmann, left to right.

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm - no picture, let's try again

Missed the upload button - thought the upload happens automatically after the images are selected


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

USA has been sold out over two years.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann copy cats! Mine had a strobe in 2013
.
http://forums.mylargescale.com/40-rc-battery-operations/27928-speeder-airwire.html


----------

